# Camping Giralda Spain



## tel999 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi
Is anyone at Camping Giralda at the moment?
We are looking to arive on Sunday. Have spoken to reception who seem a little vague, as they only think there may be room as they don't accept bookings.
Any comments on the site would be helpfull.
Thank you
Regards
Tel


----------



## kennyo (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello
Was there for the new year and most of the site was taped of for the winter but if you cannot get on it there is another site close by again not sure what it is like. You could always pop over to Portugal at villa real and if that site is full plenty of wild camping on edge of town


----------



## tel999 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Kennyo
Thanks for the info.
Regards
Tel


----------

